# Circuito de salida amplificador Technics SA-EH750



## TSpark (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola, disponogo de una minicadena Technics SA-EH750. 

El amplificador, de 5 canales, dispone de las salidas para los altavoces frontales (los 2 principales) separadas en 'Altos' y 'Bajos'. 

El esquema de salida es el siguiente:







Me gustaria que alguien me interpretara el circuito, pues no consigo entender lo que hace. 

A los terminales High van conectados un Tweeter de cono y un Medio de 4" en paralelo tras sendos condensadores en serie a modo de filtro paso alto. A los LOW van un par de Woofers de 17cms. en serie, pues desconectas uno y deja de sonar el otro. 

Mi idea, pues el equipo va bien, es sustituir los altavoces de HIGH por un kit de 4Ohms de dos vias separadas con sus correspondientes filtros. El kit es uno tipico de los que se montan en Car-Audio.

Quizas sustituyendo solo el Tweeter por un Coral de 4Ohms bastaria para mejorar un poco el sonido, pues la falta de agudos es lo que menos me gusta. El problema es que los altavoces no tienen marcado los Ohms y en la red no encuentro nada de ellos. 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Si te fijás , los LOW van en serie con C635 a C638 a masa , conectados entre canal y canal , seguramente hace una inversión de fase en la señal y lo utiliza en puente.

No creo que un parlantito pedorro de automovil suene mejor que los originales* Tecnics*  . . . 

Yo lo dejaría en paz , o agregale algún tweeter si querés más agudos.

En el plano que pusiste *dice claramente 8 Ohms *

Saludos !


----------



## TSpark (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola, gracias por su pronta respuesta.

El esquema dice lo mismo que que los bafles: Total 6 Ohms. De ahi mi duda. En otros amplificadores Technics si especifica cada terminal si es de 4, 6 u 8 Ohms, pero este no. 

Si supiera que impedancia tiene el conjunto conectado a HIGH, podria obrar en consecuencia. Si fuera 4 u 8 Ohms podria sustituir el Tweeter por cualquiera de los que dispongo, si es 6 Ohms, ya no tengo material. 

El tipo de conexión de los LOW no la comprendo: obtienen señal de los Positivos de los HIGH pero no veo donde van a masa, por eso no se calcular la impedancia del circuito entero. 

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Ups , leí 8 , pero tenés razón dice 6 .

Para los LOW toma señal desde los dos "positivos" , seguramente invierte una de las señales y lo utiliza en puente , entonces los dos parlantes de 6 en serie es equivalente a 12 Ohms.

Googleá Amplificador Bridged


----------



## TSpark (Dic 23, 2011)

He seguido haciendo averiguaciones.

El altavoz de agudos es de 6 Ohms. El de Medios de 12 Ohms. El de Graves de 16 Ohms.

El Tweeter está filtrado por un condensador de 1.3uF/50v. El Medio por uno de 100uF/50v. El Woofer por su parte va 'a pelo'.

Haciendo numeros, me sale decima arriba decima abajo, que la impedancia del conjunto, digamos, de los tres bafles montados en 2 cajas, es de 6 Ohms, que es lo que marca el equipo.

Desde este punto de vista, puedo sustituir sin problemas los altavoces de HIGH por los conjuntos de 2vias y 4Ohms o por los de 3V y 4Ohms de los que dispongo, pero siempre manteniendo los dos Woofers originales. 

Adjunto el Manual de Servicio de mi amplificador Technics SA-EH750 por si alguien lo necesita. 

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2011)

Para que saques de nuevo la cuenta de la impedancia , los tweeters con capacitor en serie no cuentan , ya que si bién "tienen impedancia" , ésta es solo válida para los agudos y no para los medios y graves , entonces como no se superponen , ni se suman , ni se restan , ni se promedian.

Solo se tienen en cuenta la de los parlantes que no tienen nada conectado en serie (bobinas para los woofers) , en tu caso creo que describís medios y woofers.

Por ejemplo en un bafle con un "divisor de frecuencias" o "Crossover", y donde la impedancia de cada uno de los 3 sea de 8 Ohms como en éste caso , la impedancia final del bafle es de 8 Ohms 







Si le bajás la impedancia de los parlantes el equipo i*ntentará dar más potencia* , no va a poder  , en el mejor de los casos se protegerá y se apagará , o es muy probable *que se queme* .

Consejo de un tonto , dejá al equipito en paz y hacete un amplificador a tu gusto  , podés hacerte el LM1875 en puente y en estereo que es una maravilla de calidad y potencia para una habitación.

¡ Gracias por el manual !

Saludos !


----------



## TSpark (Dic 27, 2011)

Teniais razón. 

Se como funciona un filtro pasivo. Haciendo numeros mas concienzudamente, teniendo en cuenta tambien los condensadores del circuito de salida, y analizando en función de la frecuencia, la impedancia total con la que trabaja el amplificador es de 6 Ohms   Así que el equipo se queda como esta. 

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## elmaquinistaloco (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a los dos y todo aquel que lo lea. El caso es que yo tengo este equipo. Lo compre nuevo y ningun problema. Yo utilizo el equipo para escuchar radio, cd y sistema 5.1 en DVD. Pero ahora que me he cambiado de casa, con los muebles y tal no me caben los dos altavoces grandes (graves,medios y agudos). Y he pensado en poner unos pequeños como los que trae. El central se queda como está. Y entonces me encuentro con que tengo cuatro cables para cada conjunto de altavoces (graves,medios y agudos) y con la indicacion mas arriba de TOTAL 6 ohms. Asi que no se como y que tipo de altavoces comprar, tipo pequeños (pero relativamente potentes) para seguir teniendo toda la funcionalidad del equipo. No se si me he explicado. Espero que si. Un saludo y muchisimas gracias de antemano por todo.

Alfredo G

http://www.hej.mielec.pl/gfx/mwmstudio/pl/mwmbazaogloszen/132/16848/1987791464.jpg


----------

